# Lyme Symptome?



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Usually early systems can be soreness/fatigue or flu like symptoms. I'd def get checked, better to be safe then sorry!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That does sound like a description of a bite from a Lyme carrying tick - though you don't always get that ring its worth getting tested before the symptoms start to kick in (if you do have it)
Both times I've been infected I've not seen the tick at all and the last nasty little critter had bit me on the back of my neck just under the hairline and I was feeling pretty ill by the time I went to see the GP


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Decision time. My GP doesn't have an opening until the 23rd of this month. I don't know much about Lyme, do I wait or go into Urgent Care?


----------



## squekers998 (May 29, 2012)

karliejaye said:


> Decision time. My GP doesn't have an opening until the 23rd of this month. I don't know much about Lyme, do I wait or go into Urgent Care?


my sis has lyme and theres no cure for it...I was bitten by one over 3 months ago i ripped it out. The only thing to do is get antibiotics that's your only hope, you can get a test but to have the test you will need to pay out of pocket because insurance doesnt cover it. If you have the tick( in your post you say that you didnt see any tick) you can send it into the CDC and they can check it for free, If you need more info message me I know alot about lyme


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think getting insurance cover for the test might depend on who your insurer is as I just had a co-pay to meet the cost of my tests
As to whether or not the antibiotics cure it depends on how long a course you get - my symptoms haven't returned but I've known people who say there's do - but maybe they didn't take the meds for long enough or have been re-infected
It's important you get a doctor who understands the disease - the first one I saw said I had Fibromyalgia and wanted to put me on some sort of anti-depressant drug which I refused, the second doctor had the tests done but put me on the medication before he even got the results because he was so familiar with the symptoms.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Well yesterday I felt like I got a baseball bat swung into my knee caps, so I went into urgent care. The Dr there said my rash wasn't 100% typical of Lymes but close enough to put me on Doxy for a week. So hooray? I am happy that I caught it early, if it is indeed Lymes, which I suspect it is.
Now, have you ever been on doxy and had everything smell really bad? I feel like I have super sniffing powers now, but the whole office smells like mold and no one else smells it!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A week isn't likely going to be long enough to kill the infection - I had 6 weeks of it the last time.
I began by feeling totally wiped out as if I was coming down with flu. and I ached really badly, after a few days the burning pain across my shoulder blades was so bad I could barely face lying down on them and my head ache was awful - and I speak as someone who's fractured their skull!!
The Doxy kicks in pretty fast but taken on an empty stomach the way advised made me violently sick so the doctor said to take it with a piece of toast or a few crackers which helped. I can't say that it affected my sense of smell


----------

